# Best scope for a 45/70 rifle



## Jamesrusty

Could some one tell me the rifle scope that will hold up under a 45/70 recoil?
I need to buy one for my marlin 1895.


----------



## CavassoCruisin

Jamesrusty said:


> Could some one tell me the rifle scope that will hold up under a 45/70 recoil?
> I need to buy one for my marlin 1895.


Any name brand scope should be fine; .45-70 recoil while somewhat heavy is not all that sharp (slow bullet) so probably best to go with relatively low power as well. Good luck!


----------



## GalvestonSharker

Leupold all the way. If it blows out you have lifetime replacement. (it wont blow out)


----------



## CHARLIE

Dont worry about recoil on the 45-70 it doesent match the newer guns. Get a good scope anyway leupold.

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER

Charlie,

Have you checked out the loads available for an 1895 Marlin for 45-70- 300 gr bullets at OVER 2400 fps. That's 375 H&H territory. That's a bump. As a matter of fact for Ruger #1 type rifles you can actually get within 2-300 fps of a 458 winmag. Big medicine.

I agree however about not worrying about recoil. I have 4 45-70's, and while I think it's a travesty to even put a scope on a 45-70, just because of what it is, the history of the cartridge, etc. I do have one of mine scoped. It's my 1885 winchester high wall, which I put a 1.5-6 Leupold on specifically for my kid to shoot when I take him to Africa. All the rest of them have high quality peep sights on them, except for my original 1873 springfield carbine, which has the original "Custer type" sights on it.

There are many excellent peep/vernier **** sights for those rifles which when used by black powder cartridge shooters enable them to frequently hit all 10 ram sized silhouettes, approx 2'X1', at 500 meters.

But I think if you do scope one, a low power variable, and a leupold because of their incredible service and warranty.

THE "LOVE THE 45-70" JAMMER


----------

